# dodging the rain sun at octagon



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Set my alarm for 5am. Woke up and looked at the radar and went back to bed. Woke up again at 8 and saw what looked to be a small window of opportunity developing. Figured it would take about another hour or so and I was right. I arrived at 940 and caught a good storm just finishing, but after about 15 mins it was gone.
I jumped out the truck and noticed some bait about 30 yards off the wall and so I started chunking my spoon. I pulled 5 spanish in with in 15 mins, only one being a keeper.

Once the bite slowed I moved onto the pier with not even a bite.
So I walked back to the wall and tried some more, and then back to the pier, but the bite just wasnt there any more.
Around 1130 the rain started again and I headed home. 

Cant complain, I wasnt bored for a few hours and caught some fish.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Went out this morning for 2 hours. The spanish bite was pretty slow. Water was dirty. Did manage to catch 2 small spanish with in about 5 mins of arriving. Never had another strike. 

I then worked the wall and found some fish biting. Found 3 lady fish, 2 monster pin fish, had a red hit me and pull some drag but he came off about 10ft from the wall. Then the suprise of the day a gag grouper. Small but a gag! All on a gold lil cleo spoon.
Fun morning!


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

Where is the octagon?


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

Never mind just figured where it is.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

I think it's about that time for tiny Gag Grouper, I guess...


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Good to see those pups. Thats means the fishery is doing well. I know the reports this year showed plenty of nice gags in the bay. Keep'm producing!


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Those little Cleo's work great up north for rainbow trout as well


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

jmiller2502 said:


> Those little Cleo's work great up north for rainbow trout as well


If I was stranded on an island and could have 1 lure, lil cleo would be it for sure!

Your right, its a fresh water lure. Sometimes I change the hooks but not always. Depends on where I am fishing. Dizzy Lizzys was the only place I could find them here for a long time. Now several places carry them.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Sometimes I look on amazon for lures I can't find in stores


----------

